# ظهر لنا فى جسد بشرى لأجل خلاصنا



## ياسر الجندى (16 مارس 2017)

هذه العبارة التى قرأتها فى أحد الكتب منسوبة للقديس أثناسيوس اثارت فى داخلى تساؤلات عدة

 المسيح (ظهر لنا فى جسد بشرى لأجل خلاصنا)

جسد بشرى ؟

جميل.....

هذا الجسد

ماحكمه ؟ صفته ؟ كنهه ؟حقيقته ؟

معبود كإله ؟أم معبود لأنه الله ؟

أم هذا جسد ؟

عرضة للتعب والنصب والجوع والألم والموت 

على هذا هل يكون المعبود  مابداخل هذا الجسد ؟

أنا رجل كنت فى زمن المسيح قد عرفت لاهوته فأحببت أن أقدم برا وطاعة بيد يديه

أقدمها لمن للجسد أم الذى يسكنه ؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2017)

شوف يا ياسر، اولا موضوعك ده عبارة عن سؤال مش شبهة، فالمفروض تحطه في قسم الأسئلة..
ثانيا: لما تقول انك قرأت العبارة دي في أحد كتب منسوبة للقديس أثناسيوس يبقى المفروض تقول لنا اية هو الكتاب ورقم الصفحة على الأقل.
ثالثا: كل أسئلتك دي تقدر تلاقيها ببساطة في كتب أثناسيوس نفسها وكتب كيرلس الكبير.

وكونك تسألها فهذا يعني انك إما لم تقرأ له او لم تقرأ بتركيز كلامه


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2017)

ينقل إلى قسم الأسئلة..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 مارس 2017)

*أهلا بحضرتك استاذ ياسر ..




			هذه العبارة التى قرأتها فى أحد الكتب منسوبة للقديس أثناسيوس اثارت فى داخلى تساؤلات عدة

المسيح (ظهر لنا فى جسد بشرى لأجل خلاصنا)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اقتباس حضرتك من كتاب تجسد الكلمة للقديس اثناسيوس الرسولى كان بيتكلم فيه عن سبب اتخاذ الله لجسد انسانى  وقال فيه ..

ولإيضاح هذه الأمور فإنه يلزم أن تستحضر للذاكرة كل ما سبق أن قيل (في المقالة ضد الوثنيين) حتى تستطيع أن تدرك سبب ظهور كلمة الآب، كلّي العظمة والرفعة، في الجسد، ولكي لا تظن أن مخلّصنا كان محتاجًا بطبيعته أن يلبس جسدًا. بل لكونه بلا جسد بطبيعته، ولكونه هو الكلمة، فإنه بسبب صلاح أبيه ومحبته للبشر، ظهر لنا في جسد بشري لأجل خلاصنا.



			ماحكمه ؟ صفته ؟ كنهه ؟حقيقته ؟

معبود كإله ؟أم معبود لأنه الله ؟

أم هذا جسد ؟

عرضة للتعب والنصب والجوع والألم والموت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جسد المسيح هو جسد حقيقى انسانى كامل قابل للتعب والألم والجوع والعطش والموت وله كل ما للأنسان ( فيما عدا الخطية ) ..

وفى هذا يقول القديس فى نفس الكتاب ايضا ..

وإذ رأى الكلمة أن فساد البشرية لا يمكن أن يبطل الا بالموت كشرط لازم، وأنه مستحيل أن يتحمل الكلمة الموت لأنه غير مائت ولأنه ابن الآب. لهذا أخذ لنفسه جسدًا قابلًا للموت. حتى باتحاده بالكلمة، الذي هو فوق الكل، يكون جديرا أن يموت نيابة عن الكل، وحتى يبقى في عدم فساد بسبب الكلمة الذي أتى ليحل فيه وحتى يتحرر الجميع من الفساد، فيما بعد، بنعمة القيامة من الأموات. وإذ قدم للموت ذلك الجسد الذي أخذه لنفسه كمحرقة وذبيحة خالية من كل شائبة فقد رفع حكم الموت فورا عن جميع من ناب عنهم، إذ قدم عوضا عنهم جسدا مماثلا لأجسادهم.




			أنا رجل كنت فى زمن المسيح قد عرفت لاهوته فأحببت أن أقدم برا وطاعة بيد يديه

أقدمها لمن للجسد أم الذى يسكنه ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزى ان كنت تؤمن بلاهوت المسيح واحببت ان تقدم له برا وطاعة فقد كنت تؤمن انه الله الكلمة المتجسد وليس فقط أنسان يسكنه الله ..

من نفس الكتاب ايضا ..

لأنه وهو القادر على كل شيء، وبارئ كل شيء، أعد الجسد في العذراء كهيكل لها، وجعله جسده بالذات واتخذه أداه له وفيه أعلن ذاته، وفيه حل.
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 مارس 2017)

*
مرحبا الصديق المهذب عبد يسوع




			جسد المسيح هو جسد حقيقى انسانى كامل قابل للتعب والألم والجوع والعطش والموت وله كل ما للأنسان ( فيما عدا الخطية )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

..

تمام ....

يعنى الجسد ده أدى مهمة التجسد فيه وخلاص

حكمه إيه ؟

يوم الدينونة فين ؟

يدين ؟
يتلاشى؟
منعم فى الفردوس ؟




			عزيزى ان كنت تؤمن بلاهوت المسيح واحببت ان تقدم له برا وطاعةفقد كنت تؤمن انه الله الكلمة المتجسد وليس فقط أنسان يسكنه الله .

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش فاهم حاجة
طيب أقدم العبادة لمين ؟
للكلمة المتجسد ؟
حضرتك قلت إنه فيه جزء إنسانى (ناسوت )
هعبده ؟


*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 مارس 2017)

الجسد لم يتلاشى بل تمجد بعد قيامة المسيح من الاموات ..
لأن المسيح قام من الأموات بجسده الممجد فلم يتلاشى او يفسد جسده عند الموت ..
وسيأتي يوم الدينونة ليدين الجميع فى هذا الجسد الممجد عينه الذى قام به ..

حضرتك الكلمة المتجسد مش بنفصل فى طبيعته ناسوت ولاهوت ألا عقليا أو عند شرح العقيدة لكن المسيح هو الله المتجسد ..
فكما أن الله تجسد فكذلك الجسد تأله فالمسيح هو الله بطبيعته المتجسد ..
فيُعبد لأنه هو الله بدون أن نفصل فيه جسد ولاهوت من بعد الاتحاد ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 مارس 2017)

> عبد يسوع المسيح قال:
> 
> 
> > الجسد لم يتلاشى بل تمجد بعد قيامة المسيح من الاموات
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 مارس 2017)

.


> فكما أن الله تجسد فكذلك الجسد تأله فالمسيح هو الله بطبيعته المتجسد ..
> فيُعبد لأنه هو الله بدون أن نفصل فيه جسد ولاهوت من بعد الاتحاد



يعنى الجسد تأله قبل أم بعد القيامة؟

وعلى كل فكيف تراه عين ؟

يوحنا
1: 18 الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر
5: 37 و الاب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته

 رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس

6: 16 الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد من الناس و لا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة و القدرة الابدية امين


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (17 مارس 2017)

الأخ ياسر,

اعتقد ان هناك لبس ما لديك,,




			
				ياسر الجندى;[QUOTE قال:
			
		

> أين فى البشارات أن الجسد صار ممجدا
> 
> فى لوقا
> 
> ...



فالجسد الممجد  ليس روحا, بل جسد حقيقي بلحم و عظم و لكن بدون فساد.

 عندما اكل المسيح في هذه المناسبة اراد ان يقول لهم انه ليس روح ( خيال ). فالاكل كان لاجل التلاميذ و ليس لانه محتاج ان يأكل. و لو قرأت الكلام الذي اتى قبل الاقتباس لعرفت المغزى :
وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهذَا وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!»  37 فَجَزِعُوا وَخَافُوا، وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ نَظَرُوا رُوحًا.

بولس يتكلم عن الجسد الجديد فيقول:
هُوَذَا سِرٌّ أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ: لاَ نَرْقُدُ كُلُّنَا، وَلكِنَّنَا كُلَّنَا نَتَغَيَّرُ،  52 فِي لَحْظَةٍ فِي طَرْفَةِ عَيْنٍ، عِنْدَ الْبُوقِ الأَخِيرِ. فَإِنَّهُ سَيُبَوَّقُ، فَيُقَامُ الأَمْوَاتُ عَدِيمِي فَسَادٍ، وَنَحْنُ نَتَغَيَّرُ.  53 لأَنَّ هذَا الْفَاسِدَ( اي الجسد) لاَبُدَّ أَنْ يَلْبَسَ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ، وَهذَا الْمَائِتَ( اي الجسد) يَلْبَسُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ.

فالهيئة الخارجية للجسد ستبقى نفسها و لكن تركيبة الجسد ستختلف. لن نجوع او نعطش او نمرض او نموت و لن يكون هناك زواج اذ لا نسل اخر يقدر ان يرث ملكوت الاب الا الذي قبل على هذه الارض عطية الغفران بقبوله السيد المسيح كفارة لاجل نفسه و مخلصا وحيدا له.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 مارس 2017)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> > أين فى البشارات أن الجسد صار ممجدا
> >
> > فى لوقا
> >
> ...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 مارس 2017)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> .
> 
> 
> يعنى الجسد تأله قبل أم بعد القيامة؟
> ...



المقصود هنا أستاذ ياسر جوهر اللاهوت ..
وحتى لو ركزت فى اقتباسك للأيات لوجدت الرد على سؤالك ..
فى أول أية تعنى أن جوهر الله لم يراه احد ولكن بتجسد الأبن رأيناه ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 مارس 2017)

ياأستاذى الفاضل 


لازم اعتقادك وكلامك أن الجسد تأله أننا أمام ذات إلهية واحدة


ثم لما أحضرت لك النصوص باستحالة رؤية الله قلت المقصود الجوهر الإلهى !


إذن الجسد لم يتأله !!


يعنى بصراحة مش فاهم 


هل نحن أمام ( هيكل ) اتخذه الذات لصلب وفداء


ثم تمجد ثم يدين يوم الدينونة !!


الهيكل دا إيه بالضبط ؟؟!!


​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 مارس 2017)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ياأستاذى الفاضل
> 
> 
> لازم اعتقادك وكلامك أن الجسد تأله أننا أمام ذات إلهية واحدة
> ...



*على مهلك استاذ ياسر على ممكن يكون العيب منى مش قادر اوصلك المعلومة ..
استحملنى شوية :flowers:

الجسد تأله من اللحظة صفر فى التجسد فى بطن العذراء بنفس وقت تجسد الله ..
ليس معنى ان تأله الجسد أن تحول ألى طبيعة اللاهوت الغير مدرك والغير محدود ..
بل ظل الجسد جسدا ولكنه متألها واللاهوت لاهوتا ولكنه متجسدا ..
لأن الأتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ..
خد بالك استاذ ياسر الناسوت ليس ناسوت فقط بل متحدا باللاهوت فبالاتحاد لم تعد الطبيعة الناسوتية جسدا فقط بل جسدا متحد باللاهوت ..
فالعلاقة بين الناسوت واللاهوت فى المسيح ليست علاقة مصاحبة او سكنى مثلا بل اتحاد حقيقى ..
اليك بعض الايات علها تساعد ..

(1تى3: 16) " عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد".

(كو2: 7، 8)  " فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا"

(أع20: 28) " احترزوا إذن لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة، لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه"*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 مارس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 مارس 2017)

يعنى لم يتحول الجسد الى لاهوت برغم اتحاده به ..
بمعنى طبيعة الجسد المادى كما هى من لحم ودم لم تتحول الى روح ..
كما لم يتحول اللاهوت الى جسد مادى ..
اللاهوت والناسوت متحدين بغير أن يختلطا او يتغيرا او يفترقا ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 مارس 2017)

لإكتمال الصورة عندى يمكن أن يقال


تمجد = تأله


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 مارس 2017)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لإكتمال الصورة عندى يمكن أن يقال
> 
> 
> تمجد = تأله




لما نقول ( الله تجسد في بطن العذراء) 

يبقا هو ((اصلا إله)) واخذ الناسوت من لحظة حلول روحه القدوس علي الست العدرا 

(نزل من السماء وتجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء تأنس )
( تمجد  ) هنا بمعني ظهور مجد لاهوته وده بعد قيامته من الموت  والي الآن


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 مارس 2017)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لإكتمال الصورة عندى يمكن أن يقال
> 
> 
> تمجد = تأله



لا أستاذ ياسر ..
تمجد لا تساوى تأله ..
التمجد كان بعد القيامة من الموت ..
والتأله فى لحظة التجسد ..
تأله الجسد كان مقابل لتجسد الله ..
والتمجد للجسد بعد القيامة .


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 مارس 2017)

خلاصة مافهمته

اللــــــــــــــــه اتخذ جسدا تجرى عليه كل العوامل البشرية خلا الخطية قابلا للموت

تحمل الجسد كل الآلام البشرية حتى الصلب والموت

قام الجسدبعد الموت بصفة ممجدة 

بقى السؤال عن مصير الجسد

قيل لى إنه هو الذى سيدين الله به يوم الدينونة

كذا أنه لاينبغى لى أن أفرق بين جسد ولاهوت لأنه اتحاد حقيقى

قلت إذن ذات واحدة فمن يستطيع الرؤية ؟!

قيل لى ذاك الجوهر الإلهى

فهما واحد 

وكذلك ليس واحد !!

حتى وإن ظننت أن المعطيات المنطقية تؤدى إلى نتائج مفهومة فلن ينفعك

وقد تلام  بأن عقلك لايفهم 

وأن تلك عقيدة فوق الإدراك البشرى

أو انتظر حتى يأتيك فهما مساقا من الروح القدس

بيد أنه يبقى السؤال باقيا عن الجسد الذى سكنه ، أعده ، اتخذه  اللاهوت 

ثم لماذا بقى - وإن ممجدا - بعد انتهاء مهمته والموت الكفارى على الصليب


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 مارس 2017)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ثم لماذا بقى - وإن ممجدا - بعد انتهاء مهمته والموت الكفارى على الصليب




 يدين العالم بنفس جسد  الصلب ولكنه ممجد 
وبه ((جراحات الصلب ))... لتكون دلاله ودينونه علي الذين نكروا صلبه وقيامتة 


اجسادنا ستكون غير مادية . ولذلك سنراه بجسده الممجد الذي به علامات الصلب


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 مارس 2017)

استاذ ياسر ..
انا ممكن اكتفى باللى حضرتك وصلتله وعلشان الموضوع مايتحولش لجدل لا طائل منه لأنى مش مستنى أن حضرتك هتقتنع بأمر عقيدى زى تجسد الله بمجرد كام سطر او كام رد ..
لكن انا لقيت أن حضرتك استنتجت كلام انا ماقولتوش زى انك تلام عشان عقلك لم يفهم او لم تقتنع او انك تنتظر فهم مساق من الروح القدس على حد تعبيرك ..
لا أستاذى العزيز انا لا الومك على عدم الاقتناع او عدم الأيمان او حتى معذرةً عدم الفهم ..
فمن الطبيعى أن تسأل ومن واجبنا أن نرد على قدر ما أُعطى لنا من ايمان وفهم الى هنا دورنا ينتهى ..
لأنه فى الحديث عن الأمور اللاهوتية ليس صحيحا أن ننتظر أن نخضعها لفهمنا والا صار الله ( حاشا ) محدودا بالنسبة لنا ..
والا لكنا عرفنا اسرار الخلق والحياة وطبيعة الله وكينونته وذاته ..
ليس لأننا لا ندرك ولا نسبر غور طبيعة الله او كينونة وجوده ننكره ..!
ايضا ليس لأننا لا نستطيع أن نشرح ما هية تجسد الله بطريقة تُقنع الجميع أن ننكر أنه قد تجسد فعلاً ..

بالنسبة لجسد الله الكلمة صار جسداً خاصاً بالله ذاته صار عديم الفساد ..
كيف يتركه يتلاشى او يفسد وهو متحد باللاهوت كيف الذى صار واحداً مع مصدر الحياة أن يتلاشى ويفسد ..؟
دعنا نجنب قليلاً جانباً ثقافة أذراء الجسد وتحقيره التى تجعلنا ننظر للجسد وكأنه شيئ سيئ ..
إن كان الله قادراً على كل شيئ فلا نستكثر او نستصعب عليه أن يتجسد وان يصير هذا الجسد مؤلهاً واحداً معه وذلك لعظم محبته للأنسان ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (23 مارس 2017)

الصديق المحترم عبد يسوع

شكرا لك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 مارس 2017)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> الصديق المحترم عبد يسوع
> 
> شكرا لك



تشرفت بالحوار مع حضرتك استاذ ياسر ..


----------



## جبل المسييح (22 يونيو 2017)

شكرا لكمواستفدتت


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 يونيو 2017)

*فعلا الموضوع كان مفيد جدا  
والاخ عبد يسوع المسيح   طويل الاناه  ومهذب وهادئ  وصبور  ومقنع جدا  *​


----------

